
Firefox Discontinuing the Tab Groups Feature - remarkEon
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-removal
======
kenrick95
It's been ported to be an addon: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tab-groups-pa...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tab-groups-panorama/) (GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/Quicksaver/Tab-Groups](https://github.com/Quicksaver/Tab-
Groups) )

